
Apple finally pays a ton of tax - mattberan
https://www.wired.com/story/why-a-dollar38-billion-tax-payment-is-a-good-deal-for-apple/
======
coolso
Misleading headline. Apple already pays more US taxes than any other business.

------
lemuurd
what about the their EU taxes?

~~~
Isamu
Apple is now putting that money (US$16B) into escrow while they and the
Ireland govt await their appeals to the EU committee ruling.

~~~
charlesdm
This tax holiday came at exactly the right time for Apple. At least the EU
can't use the argument anymore that they're not paying tax anywhere.

Apple's argument that they merely defer, not avoid, tax will have a lot more
merit now in court.

I'm relatively certain the EU won't win this one, but we'll see.

~~~
Isamu
I think the EU committee "wins" either way, because reportedly Ireland was
sufficiently pressured by this bad publicity to change its tax law. Legal or
not, the public perception is negative.

~~~
charlesdm
You mean in other member states? I can’t imagine public perception to be
negative in Ireland, given it brings in a ton of jobs and some tax revenue.

This overall is a ridiculous situation. EU member states can’t have it both
ways. On the one hand they want to crack down on excessive avoidance, on the
other hand they want to create interesting tax regimes and interesting tax
breaks.. well, that’s what happens.

They need to somehow consolidate the tax base, but that will be bad for small
member states. It will probably never really happen.

